# Вопросы-ответы > Межконфессиональный диалог >  Господь Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху и португальцы католики - начало 16 века.

## sergei.

Уважаемые преданные - ХАРЕ КРИШНА!
В конце 15 века португальцы открыли морск.путь в индию.А уже в начале 16 - они они полностью 
контролировали морскую торговлю.Вместе с португальцами в индию прибыли и католические 
миссионеры христиане.
Португальцы захватили город Каликут(современый Бомбей) начала 16 века - а ведь это время игр 
ШРИ ГАУРАНГИ.
Господь Чайтанья путешествовал по всей индии и проповедовал санкиртану(воспевания св.имен)всем и каждому.
Уважаемые преданные у меня вопросы по этой теме: 
Почему Господь Чайтанья не встретился с католиками? и не вел с ними философского диалога?
Почему Он не обратил не одного католика португальца в вишнуизм?(как Он сделал это - 
с мусульманами и буддистами,майявади).
Господь Чайтанья знал коран и с сурами из корана обратил мусульманского правителя Кази в 
Вишнуизм.
Поэтому у меня вопрос: -  почему Он не сделал тоже самое с католиками португальцами?
Итак почему же все таки не состоялась встреча между заподом и востоком?между христианской и 
ведической цивилизациями?
Что на эту тему говорят гуру-махараджи? 
Спасибо за внимание. ХАРЕ КРИШНА!

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Может быть роль португальцев в 16м веке в Индии сильно преувеличена? Судя по вашему описанию, португальцы прямо все там оккупировали, что пройти невозможно и на каждом шагу португалец. Может там пара торговых кораблей зашла и пара католических священников с ними прибыли. Да и на обустройство новой миссии в другой стране с другим языком десятки лет нужно, чтобы развернуться. А Господь Чайтанйа до западного побережья не доходил, насколько мне известно. По словам Шрилы Прабхупады Господь Чайтанйа оставил диалог с Западом грядущим поколениям. В частности Шрила Прабхупада от имени гуру-парампары дал Западу вайшнавизм.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

История показывает, что португальцы не были склонны к проведению миролюбивой политики в Индии, что сам по себе католицизм скорее поощрял. Во времена Шри Чайтаньи португальцы захватили на побережье Индии две крепости - Каликут и Гоа, пытались захватить Диу, который в 1535 г. наконец получили в своё распоряжение. В этих условиях вряд ли португальцами-католиками в их действиях двигали мотивы жажды истины. Скорее речь может идти о более приземлённых вещах. В этих условиях отсутствовали сами предпосылки диалога. Какой диалог можно вести с захватчиками?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Крепость Каликут - это не современная Калькутта в Бенгалии, а местность на побережье Аравийского моря п-ова Индостана.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Первое участие португальских миссионеров в религиозных диспутах на территории Индии фиксируется во времена правления императора Акбара - это уже вторая половина 16 века. Очевидно, это стало возможным благодаря политике веротерпимости императора, а также остановкой экспансии португальцев в Индии, натолкнувшихся там на возрастающее сопротивление их военной экспансии...

----------

